# Eep! Are pistachios safe?



## kherrmann3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I was sitting here, minding my own business, when Toby hopped up and stole one of my pistachios! Are they safe for rabbits? I don't recall them being on the "bad" list. He only got a little nibble out of the shell before I grabbed it away from him...


----------



## JimD (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't find anything saying that they're toxic.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 8, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> I can't find anything saying that they're toxic.


Woohoo! Thanks!


----------

